# Day one of weight loss training



## Dizzydi (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm determined to try and drop another stone - keep trying and not getting anywhere - my treadmill has got some weight loss training settings.

So I have just done 30 minutes on the treadmill - I didnt realise my legs would actually go at 10 km (this was only 2 minutes worth out of the 30)

Now I need to look and see if I can reduce my calorie intake at all 

(PS I will be doing this inconjuction with my cycling which I hope to start again in a couple of weeks)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Having met you Di, I'm surprised you think you need to lose a stone!But good luck with it!


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

good luck with it Di..... keep us informed as to how you are doing x


----------



## Mark T (Jan 15, 2012)

I assume you meant 10 km/h Di   I can maintain that speed for 2 lamposts only currently!

You are doing really well.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2012)

Northie's comment reminded me of an previous GP who replied when I said I needed to lose weight 'Well - you don't look overweight to me!' when I was 2.5 if not 3 stone overweight.

I replied to him (Through gritted teeth)  'No? - well that's obviously because I spend a lot of time, effort AND money sourcing and purchasing clothes which create that optical illusion, Doctor !  But now -I'd like to stop.'

I have no idea what you look like in RL Di - but in any event - Good for you! - Go for it, girl !


----------



## Julia (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Having met you Di, I'm surprised you think you need to lose a stone!But good luck with it!


My thoughts exactly! But good luck with it all!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, in my head I still think i need to drop more weight. If none comes of while doing this wlt I will have to accept i ain't designed to be lighter


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks for the replies, in my head I still think i need to drop more weight. If none comes of while doing this wlt I will have to accept i ain't designed to be lighter



Whatever happens Di you will be fitter!


----------

